# General > Recommendations >  Painter/Handyman with long reach ladders

## theone

Looking for somebody to paint my soffits and fascias around my roof in Thurso.

Must have own long reach (25ft) ladders.

Cash waiting, PM me here.

----------


## angela5

Pm sent ,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## angela5

your inbox is full

----------

